# Is Canada still issuing Visas? considering the current Covid situation



## k.javediqbal (Jun 12, 2020)

Hell all, is the Canada immigration department still issuing visas? lot of other countries have stopped processing temporarily at the moment.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you checked the Government of Canada website?

None of us here work for IRCC so we cannot tell you off the top of our collective heads what is going on with visa applications and any information we might have would be gleaned from a Google search or looking on the GoC website.


----------



## Annaang (Sep 21, 2020)

k.javediqbal said:


> Hell all, is the Canada immigration department still issuing visas? lot of other countries have stopped processing temporarily at the moment.


My brother was going to come to Canada for college this September, uso I emailed one of the immigrant consultants and she emailed me the following information about the visa. Hope this information would help you 

*If you are having a student visa, and now outside of Canada.*
If you plan to come to Canada as an international student after October 20, 2020:

Your DLI must be on the list of DLIs with approved COVID-19 readiness plans *before you travel to Canada*.
You must have a valid study permit, or have been approved for a study permit.
This applies to all international students, whether you’re travelling from the United States or from any other country.

Here is the link to read more from the Government of Canada: Coronavirus disease (COVID-19): International students - Canada.ca

Here is the updated information from GOC for *working visa*: Work permit: COVID-19 program delivery - Canada.ca


----------



## Sucregirl (Dec 11, 2020)

Annaang said:


> My brother was going to come to Canada for college this September, uso I emailed one of the immigrant consultants and she emailed me the following information about the visa. Hope this information would help you
> 
> *If you are having a student visa, and now outside of Canada.*
> If you plan to come to Canada as an international student after October 20, 2020:
> ...


Thank you for sharing this. It is very handful.


----------



## hetankhatri12 (Nov 30, 2020)

No, I think at the end of Dec. all the visas are closed in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

hetankhatri12 said:


> No, I think at the end of Dec. all the visas are closed in Canada.



Pardon?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

hetankhatri12 said:


> No, I think at the end of Dec. all the visas are closed in Canada.


This is _incorrect_... 

According to the Government of Canada website, while the land/air/sea border is more or less closed to non-essential travel, they are still accepting visa applications however the timescale to which they will be processed cannot be guaranteed.

If my British born daughter and I needed/wanted to get to Vancouver from London, we'd either have to route through France (or any other airport outside of the UK) or wait until the government reopened the airports to flights from the UK (currently this is scheduled for 06 January 2021).

My UK born husband can come with us to Canada, as long as we travelled with him - he is not a Canadian citizen and cannot simply come because he wants to go skiing.

My husband's sister _cannot_ travel with us to Canada until the travel restrictions are lifted, however she is more than welcome to apply for a study permit which would enable her to enter Canada to go to school.


In future, please try to be accurate when you make statements such as the one you have as misinformation can be troublesome to others.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> This is _incorrect_...
> 
> According to the Government of Canada website, while the land/air/sea border is more or less closed to non-essential travel,


And the government's claim about that is complete BS. Flights are landing every day with virtually no testing or controls and people are starting to get really pissed off about it. Some provinces are making noise about taking things into their own hands with regards to testing at airports.


----------

